# Thinking of ordering a MS261 C-M...



## ncvarmint (Sep 7, 2013)

I went to the dealer today to ask about a ms 261cm and he looked at me crazy ( they seem to never know what is new around here). Finally talked him into calling to see if he could get one, after a few minutes he comes out and says he can get me one. Boy was i excited. The price was going to be $620 OTD with an 18" bar and chain. I had a ms261 and sold it this spring to pay some bills off, and i really liked that saw. Will this ms261 cm compliment my snellerized ms460. Is the $620 OTD a fair price?
thanks for all help
trevor


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2013)

ncvarmint said:


> I went to the dealer today to ask about a ms 261cm and he looked at me crazy ( they seem to never know what is new around here). Finally talked him into calling to see if he could get one, after a few minutes he comes out and says he can get me one. Boy was i excited. The price was going to be $620 OTD with an 18" bar and chain. I had a ms261 and sold it this spring to pay some bills off, and i really liked that saw. Will this ms261 cm compliment my snellerized ms460. Is the $620 OTD a fair price?
> thanks for all help
> trevor



Too high... They ain't doing you any favors...


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't hack on the dealers too bad. Stihl isn't real good about getting information on new models down to dealers and the 261 C-M isn't even available in every part of the country yet.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> Don't hack on the dealers too bad. Stihl isn't real good about getting information on new models down to dealers and the 261 C-M isn't even available in every part of the country yet.



I won't... The guys at my local shop just stocked their 2nd 441cm...
But good guys...
I try to keep em in line...


----------



## Russ Melampy (Sep 7, 2013)

I just bought a 261 CM and had dealer change it to 3/8 with 18" bar. cost for saw was $619. Out the door for $673 with new sprocket bar and chain... dealer had to order it, took a week. I bought it to complement my 441 RCM and have only put one tank of gas through. Perfect combination for me, I think. 441 is a real BA but gets a little heavy after a while...


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Too high... They ain't doing you any favors...



Could you PM me a link of where to get one cheeper?


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 7, 2013)

620 - tax
584.9 - six pack oil
573 - 18" bar up charge
$563 price of saw

I think that's an awesome deal, but I haven't checked with my local dealer who doesn't budge from retail.


----------



## ncvarmint (Sep 7, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> 620 - tax
> 584.9 - six pack oil
> 573 - 18" bar up charge
> $563 price of saw
> ...



Well the $619 price is before taxes, but i am tax exempt because of the farm tax write off thing. Sound like it is a fair price
trevor


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 7, 2013)

OTD means including sales tax in my region, (SE MI)


----------



## Franny K (Sep 7, 2013)

ncvarmint said:


> Well the $619 price is before taxes, but i am tax exempt because of the farm tax write off thing. Sound like it is a fair price
> trevor



In the interest of clarity I think you should put farm tax exempt instead of out the door in post #1. Same if you have an account with that business and an across the board discount if paid in 30 days.

I guess the below is for someone besides the original poster
What does it say on the pre printed sales tag? They haven't got the choose your location and get a price for that model on their website.

Fran


----------



## john_bud (Sep 7, 2013)

For a new model saw that's a decent price.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes the 261cm should work very well with your 460.

Good luck!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Could you PM me a link of where to get one cheeper?



Can't... Nobody around here has them yet... 
The non MTronic versions are ~ 560 bucks, so the new one may well be north of 600...
Man, that seems high to me... 
Maybe I'm just out of touch...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2013)

Bryan Equipment, the distributor in this area, is all out of the OE MS261s. All you can get now is a MS261C.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Too high... They ain't doing you any favors...



Ok. How much off DSRP can one expect "favors" to translate into? 

I recently spoke with a lady who was liquidating her father's stihl dealership. She claimed that saw markup was only 10-15%, and it was hard to stay in business. Any truth to that?

Signed, a broke guy who has bought five new STIHL ***, and many parts and accessories in the last three years from the same dealer.


----------



## CR888 (Sep 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment, the distributor in this area, is all out of the OE MS261s. All you can get now is a MS261C.



what is the difference? I thought the cm was the m-tronic version...


----------



## AKDoug (Sep 7, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Ok. How much off DSRP can one expect "favors" to translate into?
> 
> I recently spoke with a lady who was liquidating her father's stihl dealership. She claimed that saw markup was only 10-15%, and it was hard to stay in business. Any truth to that?
> 
> Signed, a broke guy who has bought five new STIHL ***, and many parts and accessories in the last three years from the same dealer.


 The money is made on parts and service. It is pretty much impossible to compare margins on a new saw between dealers because everyone orders differently. If you order a couple saws at a time, your freight is going to be higher than a dealer that buys dozens at a time. You make less of a percentage on the small homeowner saws than you do pro saws. If you order properly you are making more than 10-15%. I'm not going to say what percentage a dealer should make, but I will say that if all you ever sell is saws (no accessories, parts or service) you won't stay in business for long.


----------



## opinion (Sep 7, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Ok. How much off DSRP can one expect "favors" to translate into?
> 
> I recently spoke with a lady who was liquidating her father's stihl dealership. She claimed that saw markup was only *10-15%*, and it was hard to stay in business. Any truth to that?
> 
> Signed, a broke guy who has bought five new STIHL ***, and many parts and accessories in the last three years from the same dealer.



Yes, that's the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## opinion (Sep 7, 2013)

AKDoug said:


> The money is made on parts and service. It is pretty much impossible to compare margins on a new saw between dealers because everyone orders differently. If you order a couple saws at a time, your freight is going to be higher than a dealer that buys dozens at a time. You make less of a percentage on the small homeowner saws than you do pro saws. If you order properly you are making more than 10-15%. I'm not going to say what percentage a dealer should make, but I will say that if all you ever sell is saws (no accessories, parts or service) you won't stay in business for long.



Correct. That's why it's important to sell more than just one type of tool. Most dealers probably sell more trimmers, blowers, hedge clippers and such than they do chain saws. Saws are a small percentage of what we sell, relatively speaking.


----------



## opinion (Sep 7, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Can't... Nobody around here has them yet...
> The non MTronic versions are ~ 560 bucks, so the new one may well be north of 600...
> Man, that seems high to me...
> Maybe I'm just out of touch...



16" MSRP on 550xp's are $649.95. MS261cm's are $579.95. Gotta pay more for the technology.


----------



## justtools (Sep 7, 2013)

opinion said:


> 16" MSRP on 550xp's are $649.95. MS261cm's are $579.95. Gotta pay more for the technology.



Huskys are charging more because they are adding the expected warranty costs to the consumer.


----------



## CR500 (Sep 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Bryan Equipment, the distributor in this area, is all out of the OE MS261s. All you can get now is a MS261C.



I was told by a Stihl rep they should be available next weeks sometime??? I got funny looks by the dealer I kind of work at to when some guy was looking for a new 50cc saw and I told him he would love a 261 C-M.

The boss asked have I seen one, I was like yeah I guarantee they exist lol. After me explaining that I have very good info on here that would not lie about this sort of subject he decided to call the rep for the area and I was right all along. lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Ok. How much off DSRP can one expect "favors" to translate into?
> 
> I recently spoke with a lady who was liquidating her father's stihl dealership. She claimed that saw markup was only 10-15%, and it was hard to stay in business. Any truth to that?
> 
> Signed, a broke guy who has bought five new STIHL ***, and many parts and accessories in the last three years from the same dealer.



That's a good question... I can't seem to pin these guys down around here. There must be a good discount to the larger dealers for buying more than the small guys... I've seen 346's for damn near 600 bucks, when at the same time, a sponsor here was selling em for less than 500.. 
Farm and home down the road has 550's for 560 bucks!!!
They're all over the place.. Miss marks??? Volume buying???


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 7, 2013)

opinion said:


> 16" MSRP on 550xp's are $649.95. MS261cm's are $579.95. Gotta pay more for the technology.



Something don't add up here...
I'll go down to the saw shop and look at the pricing on the 550 and the 261 tomorrow...


----------



## ncvarmint (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like i am going to put $150 down and order one tomorrow, should have it in by friday, then all i got to do it pay it off in the next month or so. Gonna get one with an 18" b&c.
trevor


----------



## sweetjetskier (Sep 8, 2013)

I emailed Sthil recently about the availability of the 261 cm for the northeast market and was told the official release date is fourth quarter and also no "artic " version for the US market.


----------



## ncvarmint (Sep 9, 2013)

Been thinking about maybe getting a MS261 and saving $80 over the MS261 CM. What do you guys think? I am just worried about the M-tronic having problems or constantly having to worry about retuning it (is it like the autotune as far as tuning)
Help me
trevor


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 10, 2013)

ncvarmint said:


> Been thinking about maybe getting a MS261 and saving $80 over the MS261 CM. What do you guys think? I am just worried about the M-tronic having problems or constantly having to worry about retuning it (is it like the autotune as far as tuning)
> Help me
> trevor



I have zero experience with the 261cm. I have the regular 261. Anyways check out Randy's (Mastermind's) 261cm thread and I believe that he mentioned that the mtronic is a better system compared to the autotune. I am not trying to put words in his mouth, just saying that a skilled saw builder has stated this.

Regardless, go with your gut feeling. But I would say the 261cm will be built like the rest if stihl's 50cc saws, like a tank.


----------



## opinion (Sep 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good question... I can't seem to pin these guys down around here. There must be a good discount to the larger dealers for buying more than the small guys... I've seen 346's for damn near 600 bucks, when at the same time, a sponsor here was selling em for less than 500..
> Farm and home down the road has 550's for 560 bucks!!!
> They're all over the place.. Miss marks??? Volume buying???



Volume selling. Everybody has a different business model. Stick with what works for ya.


----------



## GSW (Sep 11, 2013)

ncvarmint said:


> Looks like i am going to put $150 down and order one tomorrow, should have it in by friday, then all i got to do it pay it off in the next month or so. Gonna get one with an 18" b&c.
> trevor



Good to hear they are available in NC. I'll be looking to buy either the261C-M or 550xp in about a month, so I'm looking forward to your first impressions.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 11, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> I have zero experience with the 261cm. I have the regular 261. Anyways check out Randy's (Mastermind's) 261cm thread and I believe that he mentioned that the mtronic is a better system compared to the autotune. I am not trying to put words in his mouth, just saying that a skilled saw builder has stated this.
> 
> Regardless, go with your gut feeling. But I would say the 261cm will be built like the rest if stihl's 50cc saws, like a tank.



I think there have been less issues with the Stihl system. They both are fantastic though. 

I did get to run the 550 in the "big cant" it clocked about a second less than the 261.....


----------



## RogueWave (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a regular 261 and its a real good saw, more of a all around small saw. I'm just a firewood hack (oak)these days, not a pro. The 550xp is a good one too, but from what I read here is an ultimate limbing machine. Don't have a lot of experience with husky though, but they are damn good. I say jump on a 261c and don't look back if your looking for a more all around small saw, although my regular 261 w/ muff mod isn't going anywhere. Depends what your looking for and yes I'm more into Stihl. My 2 cents.


----------



## zogger (Sep 12, 2013)

ncvarmint said:


> Been thinking about maybe getting a MS261 and saving $80 over the MS261 CM. What do you guys think? I am just worried about the M-tronic having problems or constantly having to worry about retuning it (is it like the autotune as far as tuning)
> Help me
> trevor



Go for the gusto! mtronic is the shiznit! It adjusts the tune as you cut, and it works!


----------



## ncvarmint (Sep 14, 2013)

Gonna try and order it on monday. Told the dealer to keep customers greasy prints off my saw:msp_biggrin:, he just laugh'd. Guess i am going to go with the cm model. Can't wait, it will take me about three weeks to get it paid for. Then i gotta get it broken in for the bow bar and christmas three cuttin.
trevor


----------

